# Andy schleck wins the tdf



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

Contador gets banned and stripped of his 2010 TDF title. Andy finally gets #1!!


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

Akez said:


> Contador gets banned and stripped of his 2010 TDF title. Andy finally gets #1!![/
> 
> Yah, since Contador won't be there this year maybe he will win it for real...lol


----------



## PedroMarv (Aug 4, 2011)

I knew the Nissian/RadioShack/Leopard/Trek merger would be a huge success!


----------



## PedroMarv (Aug 4, 2011)

PS, someone already updated Wiki on Andy Schleck... nice


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

These douche bags (AC this time) should not only be stripped of the titles and banned, they should be fined HUGE. So, Andy gets the title... neat. In a hotel conference room, he'll be handed a 2-year-old trophy in front of 12 reporters from bike magazines. Thanks Conti.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

OldZaskar said:


> These douche bags (AC this time) should not only be stripped of the titles and banned, they should be fined HUGE. So, Andy gets the title... neat. In a hotel conference room, he'll be handed a 2-year-old trophy in front of 12 reporters from bike magazines. Thanks Conti.


keep up to date  he may be fined almost 2.5million euro.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

PedroMarv said:


> I knew the Nissian/RadioShack/Leopard/Trek merger would be a huge success!


Good one.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

OldZaskar said:


> These douche bags (AC this time) should not only be stripped of the titles and banned, they should be fined HUGE. So, Andy gets the title... neat. In a hotel conference room, he'll be handed a 2-year-old trophy in front of 12 reporters from bike magazines. Thanks Conti.


Uh, he did get stripped of his titles and there still working out the fine. Something like 2.4 million euros.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

> Yah, since Contador won't be there this year maybe he will win it for real...lol


I strongly doubt this.

Another number two for Andy - Cadel, Menchov and others will keep Team Schleck on the lower steps of the podium.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

dwc032 said:


> Uh, he did get stripped of his titles and there still working out the fine. Something like 2.4 million euros.


Reread my post - I know he has been stripped of the titles. And I'm glad they're talking big bucks. When you consider the money AC has made - endorsements, contracts, etc. vs. the money AS has NOT made... the fine should be huge.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

So does AS get the $$ winnings form the 2010 Tour as part of the fine AC's going to have to pay?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Gee3 said:


> So does AS get the $$ winnings form the 2010 Tour as part of the fine AC's going to have to pay?


I think so.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Andy still wont win this year.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent, I never liked Conti. The record books will give Andy the cred he deserves. If Conti hadn't attacked when Andy threw his chain he might not have won anyway, medicated or not.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Excellent, I never liked Conti. The record books will give Andy the cred he deserves. If Conti hadn't attacked when Andy threw his chain he might not have won anyway, medicated or not.


Amazing anyone still thinks this after all that time and Andy's own words on the subject.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Can all the LA supporters who claim Lance "was the strongest as they all doped" - can they please now come in here and do the same cheerleading for Conti?

Oh, they wont, guess it's no the principal then.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

The fingerbanger has been fingerbanged. Adios, El Dopalero!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

PedroMarv said:


> PS, someone already updated Wiki on Andy Schleck... nice


I googled clenbuterol to see what it actually does, and the Wiki entry on it already talks about the new ruling and Contador getting stripped of his titles. They are on point haha.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> The fingerbanger has been fingerbanged. Adios, El Dopalero!


LMAO. Well put. :hand:

As for Andy winning the TDF. Im not sure he'll get 1st but I think we'll see him and Frank on the podium again. They are too good of a pair/team to contend with.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

culdeus said:


> Amazing anyone still thinks this after all that time and Andy's own words on the subject.


I still think that too. Contador really needed to gain that time - if he had finished with Andy on that stage, Andy would likely be a TdF winner that year.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ronderman said:


> Can all the LA supporters who claim Lance "was the strongest as they all doped" - can they please now come in here and do the same cheerleading for Conti?
> 
> Oh, they wont, guess it's no the principal then.


Ummm... Since Conti tested positive and was sanctioned, and Lance didn't (at least not publicly), it is quite different, isn't it?

Of course IF Lance's TdS indeed tested positive, and it was made public at the time, I don't think many people would argue he should avoid consequences. 

The question that was decided today was: once someone tests positive, should they be suspended and stripped of the TdF title? This is more similar to Landis - the situation with Armstrong is, well, is quite a bit more complicated, don't you think?


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder if Poor Andy will sue Contador, TDF or the so called cycling force that took an age to ban Contador for loss of earnings and sponsorships?


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

So Lance moves up to second (snicker), and what; Wiggo third?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

The Tedinator said:


> So Lance moves up to second (snicker), and what; Wiggo third?


No, that was 2009 Tour.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

55x11 said:


> I still think that too. Contador really needed to gain that time - if he had finished with Andy on that stage, Andy would likely be a TdF winner that year.


No he wouldn't... Alberto wouldn't have gifted Andy the stage up the Tourmalet if he didn't have the time and if he didn't feel bad for chaingate...


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

It doesn't look like Andy considers it a win.

"........If now I am declared overall winner of the 2010 Tour de France it will not make me happy. I battled with Contador in that race and I lost. My goal is to win the Tour de France in a sportive way, being the best of all competitors, not in court. If I succeed this year, I will consider it as my first Tour victory.”

Andy Schleck Reacts To Contador's Doping Ban | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I used to not like Andy, but have changed my opinion the past year. I now think he's a class act, and what he said about being named the '10 champion proves it.

I'm hoping he does win it this year.


----------



## Nice&slow (Jan 29, 2012)

Justice served! If you believe that you can't win without doping, then you are not a winner but a whiner.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow; they finally made a decision!


----------



## Oldguybikingnewb (Jan 25, 2011)

Andy needs to have a different opinion of that 2010 TdF championship, of the two top placers only one of them competed in a sportive manner, and his name was Andy not Contidor.

Good job Andy, imo.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> No he wouldn't... Alberto wouldn't have gifted Andy the stage up the Tourmalet if he didn't have the time and if he didn't feel bad for chaingate...


didn't they finish the same on time up Tourmalet?


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

frankdatank1337 said:


> LMAO. Well put. :hand:
> 
> As for Andy winning the TDF. Im not sure he'll get 1st but I think we'll see him and Frank on the podium again. They are too good of a pair/team to contend with.


I doubt frank will be on the podium again this year. Horner, Menchov, Wiggins, Liepheimer, Valverde so forth and so on. I think all the guys I mentioned are better then Frank. Just my opinion though.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't much like contador. Don't much like andy, either. I vote Anyone But Schleck, 2012! 

Why not? I am rooting for Wiggins this year.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

culdeus said:


> Amazing anyone still thinks this after all that time and Andy's own words on the subject.


Andy's biggest problem that year was that him confidence couldn't keep up with his ability. He was totally on form, climbing like an animal. I watched every stage and man, he had it. Sure, he says Conti didn't take advantage, and that he wouldn't have won anyway. And he sounded like a little kid when he was saying it.


----------

